# Painting PVC



## RFan (Aug 4, 2014)

On the advice of another poster, I made a DIY spray bar. I want to paint it black to match my background. I've searched prior forum posts and I think I've figured out how to do it. But I want to confirm so that I don't put any fish at risk. This is what I think i need to do:

1) Sand the PVC with coarse sand paper.
2) Cover the PVC in purple PVC primer.
3) Paint with Krylon Fusion spray paint (at least 3 coats).
4) Let cure for at least 48 hours.

Am I missing anything? The PVC primer and paint won't be toxic to the fish after they cure. Is that right? Will the paint peel and if so, is that dangerous for the fish?

Thanks. Just don't want to take any risks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

1. Sand the PVC to remove the glossy surface. I use a fine grit sandpaper.
2. No reason to use primer to prep the surface of the PVC.
3. Paint with Krylon Fusion paint. I use a couple coats for solid color.
4. I wait at least 3 days to ensure the paint is completely cured. Double check the instructions for recommended paint cure time.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

There are vinyl dyes that will also do the job. supposedly better than Fusion.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

BillD said:


> There are vinyl dyes that will also do the job. supposedly better than Fusion.


 Vinyl dyes like this one are supposed to last on your car's plastic bumper through heat and the sun's UV, and 30 car washes. That last part alerts me. If a little is washed off in each car wash, what happens when it is permanently submerged? But it would be nice to have something soak in and not have to sand the surface to keep it from peeling.

http://www.autogeek.net/foreverblack.html


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The dye was used often by computer modders to colour CD/DVD drive faces and other plastic case parts. Actually, I thought Krylon made one but I don't see it listed on their site.


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

I used Fusion with 2 coats and no primer. I feel light sanding and plenty of drying time is key, in preventing peeling.


----------



## RFan (Aug 4, 2014)

I ended up applying 3 coats and let it dry for 8 days. Instructions specified 7 days. So far so good. Next time I may just go with black PVC. They have it at the hardware store but I couldn't find black elbows, etc. I think those are available on the internet.


----------



## 3000GT (Jan 18, 2014)

Probably doesn't matter for a spray bar, but after a failed attempt at PVC caves, I found that the black pvc is much lighter than the white. The white has some actual weight to it, while the black just barely sinks.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

That sounds like ABS. It does not hold up to heat or high pressure so it is used in wastewater systems. It is still nontoxic and safe in non pressurized room temperature range applications.


----------

